# 9mm +P ammo



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I was given a box of 9mm+P when i bought my last m&p shield.
they told me not to use it in my polymers, but it will do fine in my all metal guns.

It was explained to me ballistically its like a 357 mag.
but i also read that beretta voids the warranty if you use this ammo. and it'll blow up yer polymer guns.

any of ya'll have experience or knowledge with this round?

pros - cons would you use it?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I fired thousands of rounds of 9mm +P 147 grain through my aluminum Beretta 92F, it is what we were issued. The +P round is just loaded to a higher pressure and as such you should always check with the manufacturer of your particular gun to make sure it is rated for it. My Glock 26 loves Critical Duty which is the +P version of Critical Defense. From what I am reading people shoot +P in the M&P series all the time.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Really glad to see you back. Always liked reading your comments. 
As to +P ammo. You are right about the +P being higher pressure than normal 9mm. This may mean something if you are shooting a 1930's era Browning Hi Power but not in any newer gun. 
I have shot full power handloads which exceed +P pressure form older guns back in the day before there was +P. 
As to the Beretta warranty, don't know. The only Beretta I own is an O/U shotgun.
I would not hesitate to carry any modern gun, poly or steel, with any +p ammo from a known ammo manufacture.
This is just my opinion. Once again glad you are back!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Critical duty can be standard and +P. they put them dangerously close to each other at my local Sportsmans Warehouse.

Personally I avoid +P at all costs. Out of anything shorter than a B-92F you won't get any of the performance gains (yes the bullet will travel faster but not enough to translate into more stopping power) and you still get 100% of the risks. If you have a 9mm Carbine like the Beretta CX4 Storm, then they are fantastic ass-hauling rounds.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would caution you to check on your particular firearm with it's manufacturer in regards to firing +P ammunition. With many if you do so it will void your warranty. In many firearms the damage may be cumulative. If may fire 1,000 rds with no problem, but round 1001 and you are picking pieces of metal out of your brain pan. If the manufacturer of your firearms say not to fire +P ammunition through it, THEN DON'T DO IT, regardless of how many other people say they have done so without any problem. If your firearm wasn't meant to handle the additional pressure of +P ammo, then you are taking a needless risk to you and those around you every time you fire it. Consider that aspect as well. If you are firing +P ammo through a pistol that isn't meant to handle it, and something happens and someone else is injured from it, YOU are responsible, and not only can but should be sued.

"Safety First" is a constant refrain heard in regards to firearms, and firing +P ammunition through a firearm that it's manufacturer does not say specifically it is safe to do, it NOT a safe act.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Unless specifically make for +P you really shouldn't shoot it in any 9mm. I use it for carry ammo in both my Browning Hi Power MKIIIs. But I don't use it for practice ammo nor do I use it in either of my HP MKIIs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple the weapon will be rated +P if it is designed for +P. If not don't use it. That said if it is all you got and the Muslims are coming use it.
Free ammo is free ammo. I personally see no need to buy +P for a 9mm .
Weather the weapon is polymer or not is not the deciding factor in weather it can or can not use +P the design is.
Example .38 S&W Polymer say right one it +P,


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My G - Lock Armorer Buddy claims G-Locks will handle upwards of 40,000 units of presure,whatever they measure in and that G-Locks will handle +P+
I use 124 gr +P GDJHP's in my G19 and CW9

The +P will run just fine in a M&P since it's a duty gun,and duty cops carry 124 gr +P GDJHP's in lots of places.

I'm starting to rethink the +P craze though.
I should practice with what I carry and +P loads put stress on the polymer guns. Standard Pressure loads are what I reload and practice with, so I should switch but I have a few hundred +P left
Is my M&P 9c rated for +P rounds?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another article on CC guns,slightly off top but it has a S&W

The Top 10 CCW guns - Conservative News


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Have to agree with Notsoyoung. I wouldn't do it. If the design engineers at the manufacturer say don't, I'll trust them, before a guy behind the counter of the LGS, or a writer for the gun rags. MTCW.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

wallyLOZ said:


> Have to agree with Notsoyoung. I wouldn't do it. If the design engineers at the manufacturer say don't, I'll trust them, before a guy behind the counter of the LGS, or a writer for the gun rags. MTCW.


Owner's Manuals - Smith & Wesson

Pages 9-11 deal with ammunition,+p increases wear and the weapon may need more frequent service
It also says not to use reloads.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson2/upload/other/M&P_Pistol_Manual_10-01-14.pdf

So I know there is another loader posting in this thread, so will you use reloads if the manuel says not to??


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

To get the performance outta it you may need to increase your slide spring weight/tension what ever you want to call it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Most recently manufactured guns are quite capable of handling occasional +P loads, ie a mags worth for personal defense. Adding a heavier slide spring will often take some of the abuse out of the hotter loads if one is available from wolf. I have seen a number of polymer guns (Glock) handle a mag or two on every range visit and they are none the worse for wear and tear. I realize you don't have a lock but unless the manufacture expressingly states no +P I wouldn't loose too much sleep over a few rounds from time to time.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

ShotLady, my owner's manual that came with my M&P 9 full size clearly states that my weapon is fully rated for use with +P ammunition. However, it states that using ++P ammo is NOT recommended.

Edit: I just checked it. While it says that the weapon is rated for use with +P ammo, it will increase wear and maintenance requirements.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

All gun manuals say don't use hand-loads/reloads, and re-manufactured ammo. This is just so the gun maker is not responsible for the gun blowing up or failing due to something you have may have done, that is out of its control. The same goes for +p 99% of the handguns made since 2000 are going to be able to take a +p round, and many form even before then, but does a manufacture want to risk a lawsuit nope... I know with my gen 3 glock 19 there is nothing in the manual about +p rounds, however after reading though glocks website, calling glock and being passed around a bunch a person on the other end finally said that the gen 3 is able to shoot +p rounds, however you may have to service the firearm more frequently. The person then explained how the only difference between a glock 19 and 23 lower is the extractor that is bent in more for the 9mm round and for the upper/slide the only difference is the barrel. He then explained to me how many law enforcement agencies shoot +p rounds and as a result they noticed those firearms tend to wear out faster, but he also said that might be because many law enforcement agencies don't maintain their sidearms as well as most civilians... 

So based on this I have to guess S&W does the same thing, and its probably safe to shoot +p They just don't want people calling and complaining that they had to service there firearm at 10,000 rounds where as other can go 20,000 before a service. 

The one thing I will say is that there is no SAAMI Specs for +p ammo, so that is probably why they say don't use it. I do know Glock says don't shoot +p+ as its pressure is too high for their pistols. 

I will question how useful a +p round is in a firearm smaller then a compact. As I don't see how the extra pressure will have time to build enough to make a difference on a shorter barrel...

Hope this helps.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I could shoot +P in my SR9c, if I wanted to, because my manual sez I can.

But at self-defense and home defense ranges of 21 feet or less, I just don't think you need it.
IMHO.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Owner's Manuals - Smith & Wesson
> 
> Pages 9-11 deal with ammunition,+p increases wear and the weapon may need more frequent service
> It also says not to use reloads.
> ...


Yes I do, because I know that the reason that manufacturers say not to use reloaded ammo is because of knuckleheads who find the fastest burning powder that is made, put as much of it that a shell can hold, then sue the gun manufacturer when the gun blows up in their face. I am very careful when I reload ammo....very. I also realize that it may invalidate the warranty on my firearm.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I'll have to agree with Notsoyoung again about reloads. I'll take my chances with my reloads. As stated, there are a few reckless reloaders who stretch the limits, and I've known a few.

I NEVER hot rod my reloads. All of mine are at starting load data to mid-range. Never the high end. As for +P factory loads, I won't use them unless my firearm says it's rated for it. My wife's S&W air-weight says, +P right on the barrel. At this point she hasn't seen the need to try.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Standard pressure quality ammunition and shoot the bastard twice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lots of myths and double standards here. I've grown accustomed to it now though


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you all for your valuable input.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Springfield says that the XD's are fine to shoot +P ammo and its a tupperware gun.. It will wear out parts faster but thats a given..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If this is a short barreled pistol the bigger concern I would have is are you really getting anything worth while for the extra power in the load other than bigger muzzle flash, more noise and more recoil and time to get back on target with a hot load? I mean to my way of thinking that's akin to having a Ruger Alaskin with a 2.5 inch barrel and loading it with 320 gr full throttle max loads. What did you really gain with a barrel that short over a standard 240 gr load. You know what I mean?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Since they make the shield in 40S&W also, I wouldn't think it dangerous to use 9mm+P in the cousin gun. Maybe use it for carry only and practice mostly with plain 9mm, if you wish. The ballistics don't match up to the 357 Magnum however, as seen in this chart from SAAMI. http://www.saami.org/specifications_and_information/specifications/Velocity_Pressure_CfPR.pdf


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Handguns will never be a deathray. Use a quality round like Speer Gold Dot and poke him in the chest twice followed by one in the head.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

It depends on the individual firearm. You can google search it, but some will allow +p and some don't.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Higher pressure ammunition takes a toll. I expect 9mm and 45 cal handguns to hold up better than 10mm or 40 cal over the long haul due to lower pressures. If a gun was not engineered for higher pressures or the metallurgy isn't there (think pre 1899 arms) I would avoid using higher pressure cartridges unless faced with a do or die situation. Know your arms ammunition requirements if longevity is a consideration. I have heard tale of individuals blowing up firearms with ridiculous high pressure home loads.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

9mm is considered higher pressure

SAAMI pressures


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay first off 9mm and 40 s&w are loaded to the same pressures so to sayone is high pressure and one is not is pure inteweb myth. The increase in recoil over the9mm and .40 comesfom the weight of the projectile not the pressure they are both loaded too. That said my g-lock 17 eats +p ammo all day long. Just have to change the recoil spring sooner. Ie 3000 rounds instead of 5000 rounds as an example.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this isnt for my sheild i was thinking the sig p226 or fs M&p


----------

